# Walmart Fish Oil Pills



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I started using Walmart fish oil pills, 1000mg, for my crap eating dog...not sure what it's doing but her desire to help clean the kennel is backing down, not gone. I also know that these same pills have greatly improved my overall numbers and issues with the good "old heart doctor!"

Any other uses folks seeing with this stuff?:-\"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I started using Walmart fish oil pills, 1000mg, for my crap eating dog...not sure what it's doing but her desire to help clean the kennel is backing down, not gone. I also know that these same pills have greatly improved my overall numbers and issues with the good "old heart doctor!"
> 
> Any other uses folks seeing with this stuff?:-\"



I don't know that brand, but I also had hugely improved lipid numbers after 6 months on fish oil, and the numbers were even better last visit.

How much are you giving the dog? (It crossed my mind that the diet might be too low in fat for the dog. Kind of reaching, since the amount of fat in the usual fish oil dose is pretty small.)


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I give this to all of my dogs - have heard "the tales" of all the benefits to dogs (and people). Why not - certainly won't hurt anything and might help - I've heard-tell it can help skin/coat issues, improve healthy skin/coat, help with breeding females (I give several capsules/day to my females in heat/pregnant) - haven't noticed that about the crap-eating but that may be because I don't have any crap-eating dogs - will keep that in mind though.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know that brand, but I also had hugely improved lipid numbers after 6 months on fish oil, and the numbers were even better last visit.
> 
> How much are you giving the dog? (It crossed my mind that the diet might be too low in fat for the dog. Kind of reaching, since the amount of fat in the usual fish oil dose is pretty small.)


 Connie I'm cheap....Walmart's brand of pills is like 2 bottles for about $6.00. I take 2 in the morning and 2 at night. I have blowaway low numbers now! As for the dawg, 2 at meal time. It seems to help and don't ask why...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Molly Graf said:


> - haven't noticed that about the crap-eating but that may be because I don't have any crap-eating dogs -* will keep that in mind though*.


 So Molly, YOU'RE in the market for a UNIQUE dog are you? Ya know good kennel help IS a bonus!!!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you take them at room temperature? Just wondering because they will leave that fishy taste but if you will freeze them and then take them frozen it helps. Or at least my hubby says it does. Just sayin'.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Denise Gatlin said:


> Do you take them at room temperature? Just wondering because they will leave that fishy taste but if you will freeze them and then take them frozen it helps. Or at least my hubby says it does. Just sayin'.


 I do, they make some that are "no burp" and no fishy after taste. I must admit...I do have a foundness now for earthworms...:-#


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

NO Howard, you didn't go there..............


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

When you folks talk about giving fish oils, are you talking about pills or capsules, or oil ?

What about cod liver oil ? I've given that off and on over the years, whilst most of my dogs have liked it, they have never smelled fishy or anything like it but, it seems to upset the stomach a little. I also heard a long time ago it was perhaps addictive or dependent, like if you regularly give it, you have to keep on giving it ? 

I've never really gotten to the bottom of it yet, I had started my lad on cod liver oil a couple of months back when he had a coat shedding prob, but have cut back due to him having a little of the skits and upset tum I attribute to that. I will add, his coat has grown back in and is very nice and shiny, and healthy feeling. 

Sorry Howie, it's not Walmart it's Seven Seas brand ok ???


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> When you folks talk about giving fish oils, are you talking about pills or capsules, or oil ?
> 
> What about cod liver oil ? I've given that off and on over the years, whilst most of my dogs have liked it, they have never smelled fishy or anything like it but, it seems to upset the stomach a little. I also heard a long time ago it was perhaps addictive or dependent, like if you regularly give it, you have to keep on giving it ?
> 
> ...


I use liquid; gelcaps really cost a TON more (paying for the caps).

Fish oil has nothing to become addicted to or dependent on.

Fish liver oil has so much fat-soluble D and A that I would never give it in what I consider to be therapeutic doses of fish oil.

Fish body oil (not liver oil) is what I always mean when talking about fish oil.

Here's one of several recent threads:
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/omega-3s-6s-20570/

(I used "fish" as a search term; that's why the word comes up red.)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

_"Fish liver oil has so much fat-soluble D and A that I would never give it in what I consider to be therapeutic doses of fish oil.

Fish body oil (not liver oil) is what I always mean when talking about fish oil."_

Think I have learned something today, thankyou!

So what is good to be looking at is fish oil as opposed to fish liver oil ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

IMO: Named wild fish, and the fish should be low/no-metal fish (salmon is one, and the tiny fish like anchovies and sardines are very low on the chain and don't present a heavy-metal concern).

If it's for the dog, I don't care much about deodorizing, but for me, I do.

For me, I use Nordic and Carlson's.

For the dogs, they get sometimes some of mine and sometimes Grizzly.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I feed my dog sardines in oil from time to time...I drain the bulk of the oil, always seems to give us trouble with the gut, I only feed very infrequently now. Maybe I should just go to capsules.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I feed my dog sardines in oil from time to time...I drain the bulk of the oil, always seems to give us trouble with the gut, I only feed very infrequently now. Maybe I should just go to capsules.



Well, the sardines in oil aren't packed in fish oil; I'm usually hesitant about them. If I drain off the packing oil, am I also draining off leached-into-it fish oil? I don't know .... unless they were packed in an oil I wanted to feed, I'd probably skip them.

JMO.



eta
I do grab $1 cans of water-packed sardines when I see them. What a great cheap variety source with "on the hoof" Omega 3s (and bones). The no-salt-added ones are often on an end-cap in discount drugstores for a buck. I even get $1 cans of mackerel and salmon .... not available as often as the sardines, but once a year or so. I get all I can 
carry. \\/


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I use sardines (in water) for tracking - last article, or at the very end soon after the last article. I use it as an article, then they get it opened up and dumped right there on the grass. Dogs love it - provides great motivation but not so much as a toy (I don't train tracking for toys, too much stimulation) and gives that "special" reward at the end, comes in a nice easy-to-carry and easy-open package too and can be stored in the hot truck without spoiling (if not opened).

molly


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

While I don't buy the crazy expensive stuff, I have been buying Nature's Bounty Double Strength odorless (you can usually find at the drug stores on buy one get one sales.

Not sure if it is marketing but the claim is processed to remove mercury (which for my dogs and at 56 maybe I don't care) and also it assays the DHA and EPA and those are where you want your money to go.......


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I get my guys fresh whole sardines once in a while, the corso loves them, the dutchie won't touch them unless I hand feed them to her in tiny cut up pieces and she's a raw eating pig.

Once in a while I get wild salmon oil in a big bottle and squirt that into their food. Otherwise they get gel caps of fish oil, what ever brand I happen to buy if it's on sale, I think most of them are labeled 3-6-9 Omega fish oils. 5 per day for the big guy who's about 120lbs and 2 or 3 for the dutchie who's about 50lbs, I go based on the recommended adult human dosage. I've gotten them at Costco, GNC had a sale on fish oil caps so I picked up a few there couple weeks ago...

At least with the corso I do see a significant difference if he's on them or if we stop in his coat and skin. A lot of his dander goes away, he sheds less, and the coat just looks shiner and nicer.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The effect on the coat is often amazing, but it doesn't even make the short list for why I personally give fish oil. Long-chain 3s are the balancer for Omega 6s. One promotes inflammation and one checks inflammation from running amok.

The Reader's Digest version:

6s produce hormones that support inflammation and long-chain 3s support those that check inflammation when its job in the immune response is done.

Most (maybe all) chronic ailments have a huge inflammation factor. Some are based entirely on inflammation. 

Modern slaughter meats (and some other factors in the modern diet, whether it's for us or our dogs) have wildly skewed the diet towards Omega 6s.

The most practical and efficient correction I know is long-chain 3s from wild marine sources: fish oil.

JMO!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Also, if it has not been said. Grass fed beef is much higher in omega 3s than grain fed. Grain is not a natural food for cattle.

Of course the typical dog diet out of a bag has a much better balance of omega6:3 than what the typical human eats.

I think most dog foods are 4:1
Most humans eat 20:1
Optimal is, I think, 2:1

Talk about medical costs - INFLAMMATION is what causes our arteries to gunk up etc.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Also, if it has not been said. Grass fed beef is much higher in omega 3s than grain fed. Grain is not a natural food for cattle.


Yup!

_"Modern slaughter meats ... have wildly skewed the diet towards Omega 6s."_

Your point was exactly what I meant (and should have said).


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

I use Walmart capsules for my boy. Seems fine.


----------



## Christie Meyer (Nov 15, 2009)

I attended a seminar put on by CosEquin many years ago. Because there is no government body that oversees supplements, the product may not have in it what it says on the label. CosEquin showed a study they conducted tracking the most consistent brands. Ofcourse they were number one, but Spring Valley (the Walmart/Sam's Club brand) was in the top three for consistency - beating out GNC and many famous online companies.

I use Spring Valley for joint supplements. I feed raw, including some fish, so I don't supplement with fish oil.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christie Meyer said:


> I attended a seminar put on by CosEquin many years ago. Because there is no government body that oversees supplements, the product may not have in it what it says on the label. CosEquin showed a study they conducted tracking the most consistent brands. Ofcourse they were number one, but Spring Valley (the Walmart/Sam's Club brand) was in the top three for consistency - beating out GNC and many famous online companies.


I joined ConsumerLab for that very reason.

Eye-opening, how many supplements do not test out to be true to their labels ...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard we have used it for a while now. Some time back Connie had recommended it and we started paying closer attention. I do think the dogs coats are shinier and more supple. I think it helps with "regularity" as well. 

We buy it at the local health food place in a bottle. Its the oil form


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

I also was a member of consumer labs a few years ago, but haven't been back for quite a while. I use Carlson oils for myself and the dogs and I alternate between the fish oil and cod liver. If anything i'd be more worried about A toxicity than D, but I only buy small bottles of the cod liver and I share it with the dogs  and then we go back to regular fishoil for the most part. 

I get all mystuff as a provider, but vitacost online has really good prices, or at least they did, i haven't checked in a while, for consumers


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Eric Read said:


> I also was a member of consumer labs a few years ago, but haven't been back for quite a while. I use Carlson oils for myself and the dogs and I alternate between the fish oil and cod liver. If anything i'd be more worried about A toxicity than D, but I only buy small bottles of the cod liver and I share it with the dogs  and then we go back to regular fishoil for the most part.
> 
> I get all mystuff as a provider, but vitacost online has really good prices, or at least they did, i haven't checked in a while, for consumers


_
"If anything i'd be more worried about A toxicity than D"
_
Me too.


I've been buying supplements from Vitacost. I do like the prices.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Eric Read said:


> I also was a member of consumer labs a few years ago, but haven't been back for quite a while. I use Carlson oils for myself and the dogs and I alternate between the fish oil and cod liver. If anything i'd be more worried about A toxicity than D, but I only buy small bottles of the cod liver and I share it with the dogs  and then we go back to regular fishoil for the most part.
> 
> I get all mystuff as a provider, but vitacost online has really good prices, or at least they did, i haven't checked in a while, for consumers


Eric my mom was always a believer in cod liver oil LOL ... heck that stuff could cure anything according to her. WHEWWWW nasty tastin stuff right off the ole tablespoon too ....


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Off the spoon? We take it right out of the bottle. and it does take some getting used to. Swig for me, a splash for the dogs. My wife will only take the fish oil, cod liver is out for her.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Eric Read said:


> Off the spoon? * We take it right out of the bottle. *and it does take some getting used to. ...


:-o :-&

I use the Carlson's or Nordic deodorized lemon-peel-infused as part of the salad dressing.

I see that I'm completely outmatched here in fish-oil-daring. :lol:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Eric Read said:


> Off the spoon? We take it right out of the bottle. and it does take some getting used to. Swig for me, a splash for the dogs. My wife will only take the fish oil, cod liver is out for her.


Your a helluva man Eric is all I can say ... I said spoon because when we were kids mom would poke that stuff down us for all kinda stuff LOL.


----------

